# Shadowlawnjutsu's 2020 Lawn Renovation and Lawn Journal - NJ



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

*2020 Mazama & Bluebank Lawn Renovation*
*[X]* 2020-06-29 Soil test mailed. 
*[X]* 2020-06-30 SOP 1 lb/K 
*[X]* 2020-07-05 Glyphosate blanket spray round 1
*[X]* 2020-07-12 Order top soil from Donaldson's Farm
*[X]* 2020-07-18 Glyphosate blanket spray round 2
*[X]* 2020-07-25 Dethatch, clean debris and then add top soil, level
*[X]* 2020-08-01 Glyphosate blanket spray round 3
*[X]* 2020-08-08 Spot spray, check for 2 weeks weather forecast
*[X]* 2020-08-15 *Seed down*, tenacity, starter fertilizer, peat moss and/or germination blanket. 
*[X]* 2020-08-18 Applied Azoxy (Heritage G)
*[X]* 2020-08-22 Germination

_Days after germination(DAG)_
*[X]* 2020-09-05 _(14 DAG)_ 0.2lb/M nitrogen, Mow at 1.5 inch
*[X]* 2020-09-12 _(21 DAG)_ Look for no germination, apply more seed as needed, tweak irrigation
*[X]* 2020-09-14 0.2 lb/M nitrogen
*[X]* 2020-09-15 Sprayed Propiconazole
*[X]* 2020-09-18 _(28 DAG)_ Mow 1.5 inch, Apply Azoxy, spoon feed of N 0.2lbs/M, Apply tenacity
*[X]* 2020-09-26 0.2 lbs/M of N
*[X]* 2020-09-27 Mow at 1.5 inch, spray iron (Fe)
*[X]* 2020-10-02 Mow at 1.25 inch. 
*[X]* 2020-10-03 0.2 lbs/M AMS and 0.08 ounce/M TNex PGR
*[X]* 2020-10-10 0.24lbs CarbonX and Azoxy at preventative rate
*[X]* 2020-10-17 0.35lbs/M Carbon X and Sprayed propi. 
*[X]* 2020-10-22 _(60 DAG)_ Prodiamine 0.185/1000Sqft (0.55/3000sqft), Tenacity and left overnight 
*[X]* 2020-10-23 Carbon X at 0.2 lb/M, Water 1/4 inch
*[X]* 2020-10-30 First Frost
*[X]* 2020-11-04 Applied Azoxy (disease ex) at preventative rate, 0.2 lbs/M of Carbon X

Here are some videos of the renovation 
 Part 1 - Preparation 
Part 2 - Seeding
Part 3 - Germination Progress


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Ok this is awesome - so we will be able to compare a monostand Bluebank (my reno) to yours with Mazama. It was a tossup for me...Mazama was a lot cheaper for me to get but I ended up going Bluebank.

To your question - timing will be relative to the temps outside. You want to see temps cooling into the mid 60s at night and no more than high 70s maybe low 80s during the day. This helps in keeping the seed moist at all times.

For example - look at my journal for the date I'm targeting but if I still see 90s in the forecast and high 70s at night - then I'm pushing my timing back.

Please plan on fallowing the topsoil - lord knows what comes in topsoil...

Everything else sounds on point.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm in NJ and did about a 1500 sq ft reno last year. My seed down date was 8/25. 8/1 is extremely early since August could maintain temps well into the 90s.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

OK, I have to rethink my seed down date. Thanks for the advice guys. Looking at accuweather, there are days with thunderstorms after 8/1. It would be a good idea to move it further, probably 8/15.

@JerseyGreens, can you tell me more about fallowing the top soil or give me a good link for me to read about that.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Topsoil down and then water it as if you were growing grass seed. 7am/9am/12pm/2pm/5pm/8pm/1am.

You basically want to grow out as many weed/grassy weed seeds that are in the topsoil.

Then hit it with a round or 2 of GLY.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Topsoil down and then water it as if you were growing grass seed. 7am/9am/12pm/2pm/5pm/8pm/1am.
> 
> You basically want to grow out as many weed/grassy weed seeds that are in the topsoil.
> 
> Then hit it with a round or 2 of GLY.


Thanks, I updated my schedule. I'll put down the topsoil earlier to kill off weeds from it.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Just put down my first round of glyphosate, I used knockout concentrate with 41%AI. I put down 7ounce/gallon/1K sqft.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

It's been 24 hours after applying knockout glyphosate. Looking at the lawn, there's no much difference. I saw a youtube video that this brand of glyphosate will not show the effect as fast as roundup.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Don't worry. You'll be fine. In a few days you'll see the effects of the gly. :nod: Usually takes around 3-4 days before you really start seeing the grass brown up.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The slower kill is better than a fast burn.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

It's funny how I feel disappointed seeing my grass greener than my neighbors.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Haha! Won't last for long. Are you watering?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I started watering this morning. Will probably water everyday to make sure all weeds and other grass grow.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Yup. Water as if you were trying to grow grass seeds. Plus it's awesome practice in anticipation of actual seed down day.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I tried to aerate part of my lawn today using the yard butler aerator. I'm planning to do this through the couple of weeks before putting down some soil because I'm not planning to rent an aerator machine and do everything in one day. This will also help me identify parts of my lawn that has big rocks underneath so I can dig them before putting the new top soil down.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Just got the result of my soil test from MySoil and it's looking good! Still low in Boron though.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

It's the third day after my first round of gly. I'm starting to see some browning.

Sprinkler turned on in the morning and we also got a few showers in the afternoon.





I've been seeing some beetles stuck in our window. Should I be concerned about grubs? I already applied grub ex early May to prevent grubs.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

This is what I call lawn stripes! It's already been a week since I sprayed glyphosate. I need to work on my spraying skill.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Fine example of how overlapping with about 22inches is key!

What nozzle are you using? Also a reason why spraying 2-3 times is key to success!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Fine example of how overlapping with about 22inches is key!
> 
> What nozzle are you using? Also a reason why spraying 2-3 times is key to success!


Exactly! I'm using the flat (red) nozzle that comes with the husquvarna 2 gallon sprayer. I will spot spray tonight and then blanket spray next week as scheduled.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Double your gallons/ksqft and do a north to south and east to west application.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I spot sprayed some of the remaining green grasses and weeds.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Wait you are going to blanket spray again right?

I'm doing blanket app #2 tomorrow. Kill is going nice thought. Can't complain. Adding AMS and going about....6oz per G this go round of the 41% GLY.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm going to do a couple more blanket spray. This weekend, I will dethatch, add top soil and then The 2nd round of blanket spray of glyphosate. Then another blanket spray after 2 weeks.

The browning is looking good. It makes all the missed spots very obvious. I'll try to take a photo tomorrow.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

The lawn is looking really crispy. The spots I missed are still visible but that's been taken care of. 
It's 2 days after I spot sprayed glyphosate on those green areas.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I did my 2nd round of blanket spray of glyphosate. I can still see some green from the spot that I missed during the first blanket spray. So far so good!

This weekend should be the schedule for putting down some top soil but I'm gonna do it next week. I'll try to dethatch and scalp my lawn first.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Just an update, this is the day after my 2nd blanket spray. Looking crispier! The green areas are slowly dying.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I just ordered top soil today to be deivered on saturday (7/25).


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Yesterday, I did the dethatching. I should have done that earlier. Still see a bit of green grass underneath. But it's not a lot. Those clumping fescue are so hard to kill. I'll spray it some more gly before I put the top soil today.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Looking good!


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

We truly are Reno buddies!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> We truly are Reno buddies!


Indeed! Hope I can finish everything today.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Top soil down!

It has been a lot of work this weekend! First I have to dethatch and cleanup all the debris and dead grass in the heat of the summer! I usually take a break after every 2 hours because the heat was so exhausting. Then the top soil. Thankfully I've got help from family.

Now that the top soil is down, I'll wait for some growth and then spot spray with glyphosate. I know that my yard is not yet totally killed because I still see some green stuff underneath when I dethatched. But I still have a lot of time to fallow and kill all the remaining grass/weeds. Next week I'll probably do a blanket spray depending on how much growth it gets.

I was able to see the spots where the sprinklers are not reaching very well. This is a good time for me to adjust my sprinklers since it's going to be obvious, with the top soil, which part is dry or not.

I ordered seeds from SSS. I already got 10# of Mazama and I'm gonna get another 10# of Bluebank. I know that's more than enough but it's good to have some extra incase I need more.

My main concern during the fallowing and after seeding is erosion. I had some erosion problems in the past especially on the steep parts of my yard. I had great success using ez straw. I'll probably use that in slopes. But now that I'm fallowing the top soil, I'm hoping not to get a heavy rain that will erode the top soil.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Nice!! Gives you plenty of time to fallow.

Whats your ETA on seed down day?


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hey @shadowlawnjutsu, progress is looking good! I'm just doing an overseed this year but might reno in 1-2 years. I have about double your square footage but out of curiosity, how much topsoil did you need and how did you spread it?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

edixon88 said:


> Hey @shadowlawnjutsu, progress is looking good! I'm just doing an overseed this year but might reno in 1-2 years. I have about double your square footage but out of curiosity, how much topsoil did you need and how did you spread it?


I orderd 3 cubic yards. It's just enough I have a little bit of left over that I put it in the plant bed.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Nice!! Gives you plenty of time to fallow.
> 
> Whats your ETA on seed down day?


My target seed down date is August 15. But I'm having thoughts of seeding a week or two earlier. I'd rather deal with hot temperature than heavy rain because I have a lot of slope. I had erosion problems in the past. I was hoping to get a good amount of germination before getting a lot of rain. As long as the temp is below 70 at night, I think that will be good enough.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Biggylawns said:


> Looking good!


Thanks @Biggylawns !


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Looking good &#128077;


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you can, try to roll the top soil now. Water, roll, dry, water, roll, dry. It will help with erosion. One seed day, do a light rake (1/4-1/2 in deep), seed, roll, water, roll. I avoid the straw because it always has some seeds. The blankets Ryan Knorr used look really good.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

g-man said:


> If you can, try to roll the top soil now. Water, roll, dry, water, roll, dry. It will help with erosion. One seed day, do a light rake (1/4-1/2 in deep), seed, roll, water, roll. I avoid the straw because it always has some seeds. The blankets Ryan Knorr used look really good.


Ok, I ordered the roller. Will start rolling once I get it. I'll try to get the seeding blanket that ryan knorr used. But if I can't get one on time, I'll use the straw on just the steepest part of the lawn. I don't mind having some weeds there because it's the part of the yard that is not frequently visited or seen.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

It's really hard to get those seeding blanket. I tried to order online they sent me to a different supplier closer to my place but that supplier never carried the item. I guess I'll just use straw only on that part of the yard where I get the most erosion. I also left some dead grass, I think that can hold the seed a little bit. My timing should be perfect, I guess.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

@g-man, I just got the roller and rolled the topsoil. It's pretty compact now. I'll just rake it at the time of seeding. I don't have time to water because it's late already. There's a thunderstorm forecast tonight. I hope the soil could hold on.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

After few days after putting down the top soil, I can see some new growth. Probably from my old grass. I'll wait for a week before I kill it off on my third blanket spray.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Had a thunderstorm lastnight. I had some erosions but it's way better than I expected. Gives me an idea of the spot I have to look at when seeding. Surprisingly the steepest part of the yard didn't get as much erosion as I expected.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

You want to hear some *bad news*? I called the sprinkler guys to replace one of my sprinkler head. Guess what? They fixed it and seeded it on top!!! Then when they found out that they made a mess, they raked it out. I took the vacuum cleaner and vacuumed the seeds that I can see around the area.

Any tips to kill those seeds will be much appreciated!

I was supposed to seed next week because looking at accuweather, there's going to be a lot of rain mid to late August.



And by the way, looking at the seeds they threw down, it looks like ryegrass. When I asked them what kind of seed did they put, they have no idea. But I bet it contains annual ryegrass!!! I'm hoping those seeds germinate fast enough so I can kill them with gly before I even start seeding. I was actually planning to seed earlier because of the weather but we'll see!
*
Lesson learned:* When someone else will be working in your lawn, the first thing they have to know is that you don't want to put any seeds in there.

Now the *good news*, they found a few issues in my sprinkler system like a leaking pipe and some heads that needs to be adjusted. I'd rather have those fixed at this point in time than after seeding.

@JerseyGreens, What are your thoughts on the seeding date?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

So the guy from lawn-x (fixed my sprinklers earlier) called me and told me that the seed that they put down is the Lesco Double Eagle PRG mix. If that's accurate, it should germinate fast enough for me to kill it. If I don't, I think that should be fine. A little mix of ryegrass in that small area would not hurt.


----------



## Joy83 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hey I'm doing a mazama bewitched and blue bank reno in emerson nj. Cant wait to see your almost duo kbg reno. Man is this a lot of work!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Joy83 said:


> Hey I'm doing a mazama bewitched and blue bank reno in emerson nj. Cant wait to see your almost duo kbg reno. Man is this a lot of work!


I think those three cultivar would be fantastic. The only reason I didn't do the bewitched is that I would like to just test mazama and bluebank for now. How are you doing with your reno? Do you have a lawn journal?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I got a germination blanket from lowes. It says that it's 100% weed free.


----------



## Kiza (Oct 30, 2019)

That would drive me nuts. All that hard work and some contractor drops his own seeds on your prepared soil. What was he thinking? I would get ALL that PRG out (horrible stalks).

I'm not a fan of seed blankets. But if you foresee heavy rains ahead, then the blanket is better than nothing. Are you planning to peel it off after post-germination?


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Don't like those seeding blankets either. If not applied correctly they can choke out the seeds.

On the PRG seeds just let it grow and nuke it. Fallow a bit more and you will get it all.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Kiza said:


> That would drive me nuts. All that hard work and some contractor drops his own seeds on your prepared soil. What was he thinking? I would get ALL that PRG out (horrible stalks).
> 
> I'm not a fan of seed blankets. But if you foresee heavy rains ahead, then the blanket is better than nothing. Are you planning to peel it off after post-germination?


I will need a seeding blanket for the steep part of the yard where I had erotions. I'll probably gonna peel it off after germination. When grass is thick enough.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Don't like those seeding blankets either. If not applied correctly they can choke out the seeds.
> 
> On the PRG seeds just let it grow and nuke it. Fallow a bit more and you will get it all.


Yes, I'll fallow a bit more. Weather forecast changed and now looking good on august 15. So I'll probably go around the planned date (Aug 15). I'm closely monitoring the weather. There's a storm coming on Tuesday that's ganna give a lot of rain. I'll see how everything looks after the storm.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

That's the TD/Hurricane about to hit Florida coming up to us.

I'm with you...hope our soil sits tight.

Like @g-man said I'm going to water/roll every evening from now until that storm.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Same here, water and roll everyday. Also did another blanket spray with glyphosate except for the area with the ryegrass seeds. Will wait for another week before I spray that area.

I noticed a lot of tiny weeds and grass growing when I look down closely.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Did you notice some areas packed with more water/wet than others?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Actually the guys who fixed my sprinklers did notice that. Then they figured it was a leak in the sprinkler pipes and then they fixed it. After that, I don't see any areas that more packed with water than others except for the the area where the sprinkler heads are placed.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

+1 on areas where the sprinklers are popping up. Gonna be flooding the seed in those areas...will figure it out later.

Now you have my thinking about a possible pipe leak...

I'm going to stop fallowing for a day or 2 to see if that area dries out.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> +1 on areas where the sprinklers are popping up. Gonna be flooding the seed in those areas...will figure it out later.
> 
> Now you have my thinking about a possible pipe leak...
> 
> I'm going to stop fallowing for a day or 2 to see if that area dries out.


Try to turn on the sprinklers in the morning for light watering, wait till noon until most of the other spots away from the sprinkler head dries. If you see a spot that is suspiciously wet that could be a leak. Since it's summer, soil easily dries out even in the shaded area.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

We're expecting 3 inch of water from the storm tonight until tomorrow. It's starting now as I write this post. I tried my best compacting the top soil with the roller. This will put my top soil to the test. I should be able to see weak spots where I can use the germination blanket.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Heavy rain fall today. Top soil eroded! On the brighter side, I've identified some weak spots where I need to take extra care of.

The image below is the major issue I'm dealing with. This is the only part in the yard that I get a really bad erosion problem. So far the top soil in other areas sits very well even with heavy rain. I hope it stays that way!



And These are photos of the other areas:


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Today I got some peat moss. I need to get all the seedinng materials ready. I'm gonna fix the erotion fallow for a week and then put the seed down.

Here's the bluebank:



And here's the Mazama I got from @FuzzeWuzze:


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I have to repair the erosion that happened yesterday at my backyard. I put some new top soil down, level and then rolled it. I'm planning to hold that area down very well with erosion blanket. I also spot sprayed the whole yard. Finally the seeds that the sprinkler guys put in my lawn has germinated. I hope most of them have. I sprayed glyphosate to it as well. It should kill them next week.

Yesterday's storm was extreme! It filled up my rain gauge (6 inch). I'm hoping that's the worst storm that I can get during this renovation. Looking at the weather forecast, we can get up to 89 on Tuesday next week. I'm planning to put the seeds down on Wednesday (8/12).


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Did a blanket spray of Gly + AMS. Probably the last spray before I seed. Planning to seed on wednesday 8/12. I also decided to install a wyze cam.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I was supposed to seed tomorrow but I think I'm gonna wait til the weekend. There's an upcoming Thunderstorm in 2 days.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Good call on waiting.

Heading into very good weather the next 10 days - temps wise.

It's safe to say it's GO Time!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Did my morning routine. Looks like I'm gonna need another blanket spray at my back yard. There's this little grass popping out. This might be from the bagged top soil I used to fix the erosion that happened during the heavy storm.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

I'll second this. Lots of crap growing in my front yard. Not rushing seed down day.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> I'll second this. Lots of crap growing in my front yard. Not rushing seed down day.


I sprayed that area and that's gonna be my last application of Gly before seeding. Using Glyphosate 3 days before seeding should be fine, right? I'll just water it down on the remaining days. Will do a final cleanup of debris and pebbles on Friday and then seed on saturday. I'm thinking of using the sunjoe scarifier after putting the seeds down, like slice seeding style to ensure seed to soil contact. The sunjoe scarifier has this blade cartridge that can slice through the soil. I watched a video by Pete of GCI turf where he spreaded the seeds first using a spreader and then use the slice seeder right after.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Update: 
Last night, I loosen up the soil, cleanup some debris and dead grass. Now the yard is ready for seeding.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > I'll second this. Lots of crap growing in my front yard. Not rushing seed down day.
> ...


You could use that just be very gentle - KBG only likes to be seeded at 1/8inch into the soil. A light rake would do the trick as well.

Did you just get slammed with the T-storms?
I just got 0.56 inches of rain in an hour here - serious soil runoff...yet again!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> You could use that just be very gentle - KBG only likes to be seeded at 1/8inch into the soil. A light rake would do the trick as well.
> 
> Did you just get slammed with the T-storms?
> I just got 0.56 inches of rain in an hour here - serious soil runoff...yet again!


I'm expecting a thunderstorm today but it hasn't came yet. There should be a thunderstorm today and tomorrow. I hope loosening the top soil wont be a mess after that thunderstorm. Can't wait for seed down!


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > You could use that just be very gentle - KBG only likes to be seeded at 1/8inch into the soil. A light rake would do the trick as well.
> ...


I told myself everything will now look a damn mess until seed down day haha.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

So I created a video with a compilation of some photos and time lapse I did during renovation. I think it would be fun to see all the progress in a video. There's not a lot of details but hope you enjoy it!


----------



## ruxie88 (Dec 20, 2018)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> So I created a video with a compilation of some photos and time lapse I did during renovation. I think it would be fun to see all the progress in a video. There's not a lot of details but hope you enjoy it!


So cool. That is some steep slope


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

ruxie88 said:


> So cool. That is some steep slope


It is so steep! I have a seeding blanket but still thinking if I will use it or not. Probably not, it depends on the weather forecast. In case there's a forecast of heavy rain and I still have no germination, I'll put down the blanket a day before and then remove it right after the heavy rain. That's why I'm closely monitoring the weather every day. The only problem spot is the area that eroded. But the rest of the yard, even though it's a slope, it's pretty solid during the tropical storm Isaias. I also bought some plastic edging in case there's a heavy rain. I'll lay down some layers of plastic edging in the eroded area to slow down the water.

By the way, I saw that we have the same seed down date. Good luck on your seeding tomorrow!


----------



## ruxie88 (Dec 20, 2018)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> ruxie88 said:
> 
> 
> > So cool. That is some steep slope
> ...


Thanks. Life got in the way, so I probably won't be able to tomorrow. I'm hoping the rain forecasted Sunday will come later in the day and will be on the lighter side. If so, I will drop Sunday morning. Good luck to you as well :thumbup:


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Seed down today! Started working from 8AM to 5PM nonstop. I put the seeds down at 2.5 lbs/M. All of the yard is a 50/50 mix of Mazama and bluebank except for the side walk strip where I put down mazama on one half and bluebank on the other. I spreaded scotts starter fertilizer and sprayed tenacity. Then covered everything with peat moss and Some leftover straw. I'll deal with the weeds later. It's time to wait for germination.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Looks fabulous!!

Sending green dust your way!


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks, guys!

@JerseyGreens, still fallowing?

@FuzzeWuzze, thanks again for the seeds. I hope my renovation will be as successful as yours.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Yessir still fallowing. Thinking about next week!


----------



## Tc200 (Jun 28, 2018)

Looking good, hopefully you are getting the same rain as us on the west, nice light drizzle keeping everything wet!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Tc200 said:


> Looking good, hopefully you are getting the same rain as us on the west, nice light drizzle keeping everything wet!


Thanks! It's been raining since 6AM. Just light drizzle and no washout so far.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

This is absolutely the best rain right after seed down day. You should be feeling very good vibes! Excited for you.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> This is absolutely the best rain right after seed down day. You should be feeling very good vibes! Excited for you.


Yes, this is perfect! It should save me a day of sprinkler. Can't sleep last night. Waited for midnight to see if it'll rain, it didn't. Woke up early today hearing rain drops, went out right away to check the slope areas. Thankfully, there's no washout.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

@g-man, is it too late to put azoxy? I ordered last friday Heritage G and will arrive tomorrow. I seeded last saturday.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont know. I've never use it during a reno.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Make this a general question in cool season lawns. @synergy0852 successfully used it on seed down day.

I say successfully because he has germ happening with the use of Azoxy.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

How are you doing this morning?

Crazy T-storms hit Central/North Jersey overnight.

I got .46inches of rain in nearly 45 minutes...I don't even think the storms were in the forecast.


----------



## Tc200 (Jun 28, 2018)

JerseyGreens said:


> How are you doing this morning?
> 
> Crazy T-storms hit Central/North Jersey overnight.
> 
> I got .46inches of rain in nearly 45 minutes...I don't even think the storms were in the forecast.


Was thinking the same thing for all these NJ Reno's, my overseed is ok this am, fingers crossed you made it out ok!


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

The craziest part is that it wasn't even forecasted. I've been watching the forecast like a hawk...makes picking a good seed down day extremely difficult. I think @shadowlawnjutsu picked a great seed down day.

Lets wait until we hear back - thinking about you man!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> How are you doing this morning?
> 
> Crazy T-storms hit Central/North Jersey overnight.
> 
> I got .46inches of rain in nearly 45 minutes...I don't even think the storms were in the forecast.


Looks like we had a heavy thunderstorm last night. Surprisingly, the yard looks good. I have a very little run off near the down spout but it's very minimal.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

that's good to hear - yeah it was def a bad one. Those are the ones that you don't want to see from seed down until 5-7 DAG.

You did good!!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I just got Heritage G and applied 2lbs/M.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> that's good to hear - yeah it was def a bad one. Those are the ones that you don't want to see from seed down until 5-7 DAG.
> 
> You did good!!


I'm glad I used the straw. I don't think that the peat moss will hold on to the steep slope with that thunderstorm. Looks like we're going to have a great weather in the coming days.


----------



## Agiuliano10 (Apr 21, 2020)

What's the latest??


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Agiuliano10 said:


> What's the latest??


Still haven't seen germination yet. I just keep on watering everyday. Aside from my daily sprinkler schedule, I also water by hand when I see the peat moss drying. It's been 5 days since I put the seeds down not expecting to see anything yet.

I also put some seeds in a small container to see if there's germination happening. There's none so far.

Bluebank on the left and mazama on the right.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

It's been 6 days after seed down. I've been religiously watering it whenever I see dry spots in the camera.

Did my afternoon walk around the lawn and saw that there's little baby grass. It's so small that I have to focus the cam very close to see it.



But I still don't see any germination in my test plot. My test plot has no peat moss and I started it at the end of the day after I'm done with the seed down and all the work. Don't know if that matters.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Looking good, in another 3-4 days your yard should start to look hazy green from seedlings


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

We got babies!!!

Congrats!

Now we will wait over the next few days to get more shots.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Day 7 from seed down. I'm getting more germination on the bluebank than the Mazama.

Bluebank


Mazama


This is not how it looks everywhere yet. Most of it hasn't germinated yet. Those are just the area with most germination.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Love it on the BlueBank. It might have better seed to soil contact and water in that particular area.

All good signs though!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Good stuff. I dropped my KBG 2 days after you. I was hoping to see germ by end of this weekend. Timeline would match up pretty well with yours.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Good stuff. I dropped my KBG 2 days after you. I was hoping to see germ by end of this weekend. Timeline would match up pretty well with yours.


It's amazing how quick it germinates. I remember looking around yesterday but I only see few spots with germination where you have to look very closely before you see the little babies. But now I can see some spots with green babies just by looking out my window.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Keep that watering up. Brutal heat/wind gusts today!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

I think people sometimes perceive KBG as a slow germinater. While it's true it probably isn't as quick to sprout as PRG or TTTF, it's not far behind. The real patience is required in the pout phase.

Jealous of the babies!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

It's different when I walk around noontime and this afternoon. This afternoon I can see germination in at least 50% of the yard.

Here are some of the photos I got this afternoon.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Coming along great. These soil temps right now are A+ for quick germination response on anything planted.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Day 8 from seed down:

Yesterday, the germination is not that spread out. You'll have to look closely just to see the little green babies.

Today there's big difference. 








I can see some weed pressure mostly on the straw. Now I know why many recommend against that. I started pulling out weeds from the area that I can reach. I don't want to step on those babies.

As for my test plot in a little container, still doesn't make sense. But I see a little germination. Probably the reason that the germination here is delayed is because the soil temp in the ground is probably different from the container.

Mazama on top bluebank at the bottom.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

I see the green haze for sure. Get us some flashlight shots before sunrise. I know it's early but that's the best time to get pics!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> I see the green haze for sure. Get us some flashlight shots before sunrise. I know it's early but that's the best time to get pics!


Would that be different if I took it late at night?


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

It would look similar but I've heard @g-man tell multiple folks that early morning shot is money.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> It would look similar but I've heard @g-man tell multiple folks that early morning shot is money.


Ok I will take a shot tomorrow morning. I'll also try it tonight.


----------



## ruxie88 (Dec 20, 2018)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Day 8 from seed down:
> 
> Yesterday, the germination is not that spread out. You'll have to look closely just to see the little green babies.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Didn't get a chance to do the flashlighg shot early morning but here's a photo late at night.



I also notice that there some mushrooms around the shaded areas.



Overall it keeps on looking better than the day before. I think we also had rain last night.

So here's day 9 from seed down.





This part of the sidewalk strip is pure bluebank. It's really quicker to germinate than the Mazama on the other end. Same result in my test on a plastic container. 


Bluebank on the left. 


One thing I like about the wyze camera is that I can make a time lapse. It's ongoing now for more than a week. I'll post that once the lawn is fully green.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

This is awesome...I really hope mine looks this good in a couple of days.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

I can tell you used the scarifier on the sunjoe before seed down given the lines it's coming in.

You got excellent seed to soil contact. Great job!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> I can tell you used the scarifier on the sunjoe before seed down given the lines it's coming in.
> 
> You got excellent seed to soil contact. Great job!


That's the first thing I noticed. I think that Those grooves helped a lot especially on the slopes. I've seen some peat moss washout but still got some germination.

Can't wait for all those seeds to germinate. I wonder if I should start counting the DAG.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Yes you should. Widespread germ at this point. Start counting the days for sure.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Yes you should. Widespread germ at this point. Start counting the days for sure.


Alright, will be starting to count DAG from today. Tomorrow will be my 1 DAG.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

When are you planning to cut back on night watering? I'm freaking out about potential fungus from this ridiculous humidity and high temps. But I still want to keep the ground moist.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> When are you planning to cut back on night watering? I'm freaking out about potential fungus from this ridiculous humidity and high temps. But I still want to keep the ground moist.


Probably next weekend. This week is gonna be hot based on the forecast.

Here's my schedule right now:

8AM (only if soil is too dry)
10 AM (2min for fixed spray, 4 min for rotary)
1 PM(2min,4min)
4 PM (2min, 4 min)
7 PM (1 min, 3 min)

I usually go out when I see a dry peat moss and spray it either by hand or I bring out the hose sprinkler.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Man, lucky you can get away with such short cycles. I started out with 10 min per zone, and it wasn't enough so I had to bump it up to 15-20. My full sun back yard is a killer. I have basically no germ there yet.

My typical schedule now is 4am, 8am, 11am, 1:30pm, hand water any dry areas, 5pm, 8pm


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Man, lucky you can get away with such short cycles. I started out with 10 min per zone, and it wasn't enough so I had to bump it up to 15-20. My full sun back yard is a killer. I have basically no germ there yet.
> 
> My typical schedule now is 4am, 8am, 11am, 1:30pm, hand water any dry areas, 5pm, 8pm


I have a small lawn and doing more than 5 minutes will make water pool around the sprinkler heads. But yes I'm getting a good coverage with that timing. I had some of the heads replaced and the contractor fixed my sprinkler coverage before I started seeding.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Day 10 from seeding/1 Day after germination







Thought there's gonna be a heavy rain that's why I installed plastic edging to slowdown the water just in case. 


Bluebank


Mazama


----------



## OnTheLawn (Jul 23, 2020)

Looking good! I like the use of the edging to break the water flow on the slope. Catch that on the Ryan Squared Turfcast?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

OnTheLawn said:


> Looking good! I like the use of the edging to break the water flow on the slope. Catch that on the Ryan Squared Turfcast?


Yes I did


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Looking sharp - you are on cruise control (with staying on top of the watering)for a few weeks now.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Looking sharp - you are on cruise control (with staying on top of the watering)for a few weeks now.


Still seeing some spots that has no germ yet that's why I kept on watching the peat moss and water it by hand whenever it's dry. After saturday, I'll just go with the sprinkler schedule 4x a day.

There's really a big difference on the shaded and full sun area. The full sun looks thinner. Looks like it's gonna die with a bit of heat stress.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Nothing much, just some few flash light photos. 



This is by the downspout gets the most washout during rain.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Looking right on schedule. Might have to cut those super tall ones soon!

How the heck are you guys keeping your soil moist today.

The wind gusts are brutal. My irrigation is flying away in the wind every time I turn it on!!!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Looking right on schedule. Might have to cut those super tall ones soon!
> 
> How the heck are you guys keeping your soil moist today.
> 
> The wind gusts are brutal. My irrigation is flying away in the wind every time I turn it on!!!


And to add to that, the temp that's above 90 today! I was outside every hour to moisten the soil. I water longer than my usual 2 and 4 min. Now it's 4 and 6 min. I have 2 hose one in the front yard and 1 in the backyard. It reaches every corner of my yard so I use that to water every dry spot I notice in the wyze cam. Good thing is that we had some rain last night. My lawn is soaked til noon.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Day 14 from seed down/5 days after germination:

I can see a very good coverage of germination now. Some grass is already about 3/4 inch. Some area is thicker than other. 






@JerseyGreens, picture below is the wettest area where I had a very slow germination compared to other. This area hasn't dried out since seed down. It gets little to no sun at all. 


Had a heavy rain last night, had some minor washout on the peat moss and straw but grasses are still in place. I think the plastic edging really helped in controlling the water. 










Weeds I found in the area where I used straw. Looks like a crab grass. I just hope tenacity can handle this. 




And lastly, the germination test. Bluebank on the left and mazama on the right


Didn't have to turn on the sprinkler today because of the rain. But starting tomorrow, I'll slow down on watering especially at night.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Man I'm jealous of the growth you are having. This looks like great germination even on the slope.

This lawn will be drool worthy by Halloween!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Man I'm jealous of the growth you are having. This looks like great germination even on the slope.
> 
> This lawn will be drool worthy by Halloween!


Thanks @JerseyGreens, we're just days apart. You should see the same thing in few days.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > Man I'm jealous of the growth you are having. This looks like great germination even on the slope.
> ...


My washout set me well behind now in terms of progress. Hopefully the frost/cold weather doesn't hit us until Thanksgiving!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I was out all day and went home late night. Tried to look around and I found some grubs!! I used grub ex last spring. What should I do to kill those grubs without hurting my seedlings?


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

@shadowlawnjutsu those are slugs. There are many ways to kill them, try googling it for a solution that works for you. That being said I haven't had too many issues with them outside of my flower beds but they will eat seedlings.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

synergy0852 said:


> @shadowlawnjutsu those are slugs. There are many ways to kill them, try googling it for a solution that works for you. That being said I haven't had too many issues with them outside of my flower beds but they will eat seedlings.


Thanks @synergy0852, You're right, those are slugs. I'm at lowes righ now trying to get something to control it.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

Quick search on DMO shows a few chemical options if this is the route you want to take.

Slug Control


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

All the while, I thought those are grubs. I got a slug/snail bait from lowes. Same AE as one of the search result in DMO. It says that this needs to be spread in the evening when they're out.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

Nice find! I forgot to tell you to be careful with the salt based products for slug control with new seedlings.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

synergy0852 said:


> Nice find! I forgot to tell you to be careful with the salt based products for slug control with new seedlings.


Can you explain what salt based products are. This particular product that I bought, is this salt based? I'l just put a very small amount of this in the area where I found those slugs.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

That's iron phosphate, some of the other products have salt in them as it dries up the snails ultimately killing them. What I meant is this can also be detrimental to grass seedlings. The product you chose looks good to me.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

synergy0852 said:


> That's iron phosphate, some of the other products have salt in them as it dries up the snails ultimately killing them. What I meant is this can also be detrimental to grass seedlings. The product you chose looks good to me.


Great, thanks!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Getting more leaves in a single grass plant now. 


When does sprout and pout usually start to happen? How long does it last and when can I tell that I'm past that stage?


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

The seedlings just stop growing vertically for awhile, I saw my shaded areas grow taller than full sun before hitting a wall. You'll know when it's over...I'd say about 25% of mine is out now but the remaining 75% isn't. It's almost like flipping a light switch from what I saw. Go to bed one night wishing and hoping and the next morning you're shocked. Maybe not that fast but you'll definitely know when it's over...


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

synergy0852 said:


> The seedlings just stop growing vertically for awhile, I saw my shaded areas grow taller than full sun before hitting a wall. You'll know when it's over...I'd say about 25% of mine is out now but the remaining 75% isn't. It's almost like flipping a light switch from what I saw. Go to bed one night wishing and hoping and the next morning you're shocked. Maybe not that fast but you'll definitely know when it's over...


How many days after seeding did you notice that?Did it last for a week or two?

I'm actually looking forward to that stage and not very excited about the vertical growth. I wanted to see those grass filling in the brown areas than seeing other grow while other stays brown.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

Tough to say as not everything germinated at the same time. You've gotta be close if you're not there yet. You're 16 days after seed down right? Maybe 10DAG?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

synergy0852 said:


> Tough to say as not everything germinated at the same time. You've gotta be close if you're not there yet. You're 16 days after seed down right? Maybe 10DAG?


Yes, I'm at 16 days from seeding.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

You gotta be close if not already there I'd think.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Not a lot of activity today. We had a light rain last night and the soil stayed moist almost the whole day. I only had to water once at noon time. The sky is gloomy all day. And I'm expecting some rain overnight.

I started to adjust my watering. Still experimenting on the watering time on each station. This time it's deeper and less frequent watering. Probably once or twice everyday with watering by hand if necessary.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

It's starting to look just the same everyday. It's not like the first few days of germination where everything looks different than the day before. Looks like sprout and pout stage is here.









This is the wet and shaded area where I see very little germination. Those little pellets are the snail bait. 


This is the slope area where I get a lot of washout during the glyphosate days. 


This one is the sidewalk strip where I split the Mazama and bluebank. Mazama is catching up!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Sweet! You're golden. Doesn't look like you will need much more seed, if any. Probably just a little N when the pout is done and you'll have a yard again.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

You crushed it - this will absolutely fill in nicely!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I'll try to asses if I need more seeds after the first mow. Will spoon feed once I'm out of the sprout and pout. How long does this usually last? Any rough estimate based on experience? 1 week? 2 weeks? Can't wait to pull the weeds out once it's safe to step on it.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Looking great. It will definitely fill in. On my test plot the "pout" stage lasted around 2/2.5 weeks. It literally does nothing. It's tough to get through mentally.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

jrubb42 said:


> Looking great. It will definitely fill in. On my test plot the "pout" stage lasted around 2/2.5 weeks. It literally does nothing. It's tough to get through mentally.


Yeah it's been like that for 3 days already. The thin spot is still thin. Not even catching up. Trying to do things away from lawn care to make me stop thinking about it.


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> It's starting to look just the same everyday. It's not like the first few days of germination where everything looks different than the day before. Looks like sprout and pout stage is here.


Great photo, congratz on doing so well with the slopes! 
Keeping a level head is one of the strongest features of a reno. :thumbup:



shadowlawnjutsu said:


> This is the wet and shaded area where I see very little germination. Those little pellets are the snail bait.


Do you believe that what has germinated is enough for good long term coverage or will you drop more seeds? I am interested in any close up photos you would provide of the area as I am going through a similar situation.
You are dealing with the slugs - I saw 200 ish during one evening scout in my 2019 reno and what the slugs had munched on didn't affect thing too much - the roots are there and the grass plant regenerates :thumbup: (btw @g-man told me to pick the slugs up and make escargot... :lol: )


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Mark B said:


> Great photo, congratz on doing so well with the slopes!
> Keeping a level head is one of the strongest features of a reno. :thumbup:
> 
> Do you believe that what has germinated is enough for good long term coverage or will you drop more seeds? I am interested in any close up photos you would provide of the area as I am going through a similar situation.
> You are dealing with the slugs - I saw 200 ish during one evening scout in my 2019 reno and what the slugs had munched on didn't affect thing too much - the roots are there and the grass plant regenerates :thumbup: (btw @g-man told me to pick the slugs up and make escargot... :lol: )


I think what germinated should be enough. I don't think I'll be adding more seeds. Most of the bare spots are thick peat moss, except for the wet area. I'm already seeing some little grass poking out of the thick peat moss cover. But we'll see if I still see a lot of bare spots at the middle of September, I might put down a little more seeds. I want to have a good coverage before winter.

Escargot would be yummy! It's rich with all the finest ingredients like glyphosate, tenacity and azoxy :lol:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Cover them in butter and parsley and it will be fine.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

g-man said:


> Cover them in butter and parsley and it will be fine.


 :lol:


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

This one looks like a bluegrass that survived the glyphosate. But I'm not sure so I pulled it out.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Had a heavy downpour last night. I see a lot of grass lying down and a bunch of washed out peat moss. Should I rake those peat moss back in place? I'm afaid to pull the grass roots while doing that.

Can't wait for the sun to show up. Still more rain coming tonight.







The plastic edging really helped a lot here. Can't imagine how much damage I can get without it. 




Looking closer I can see that the grasses laying down has the crown exposed.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Threw down 0.2 lbs/M of N today it was supposed to be on 9/7 but decided time it on a weekend so my whole schedule moved 2 days earlier. Some of the grasses are getting thicker but still has some thin spots. I also seeded some of the barespots. I want to take advantage of the good weather this week and next week.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Have you thought about mowing this yet? It looks really dense. Great job.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Have you thought about mowing this yet? It looks really dense. Great job.


Will be mowing next week. That should be a good time to mow since I put down .2lbs/M of N today. Some of the grasses are thick and some are still lying down because of the washout 2 days ago.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Looking thick!

I think you need a cut ASAP to avoid more falling over and matting down.

It's so thick at this point that you can risk losing the stuff fallen over.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Mow it. You don't want the laying down stuff and too thick. It promotes fungus.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Alright @JerseyGreens and @g-man, I'm gonna mow tomorrow. Good thing I kept it dry today. I only watered by hand. I'll probably rake the straw out to prevent future weeds. I'm having some weed pressure from on the area with the straw. Is it safe to do a 2nd app of tenacity?


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

30 days since last application. Don't think you are there yet.

Hand pull as many as you can.

Be careful with raking the straw out. Some seedlings will come out with them but honestly your turf looks so thick that thinning it out may not be a bad idea to avoid fungus issues down the line. Unless these pictures are deceiving my eyes!

Sharpen your blades. 
No hard turns.
Take pics after!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> 30 days since last application. Don't think you are there yet.
> 
> Hand pull as many as you can.
> 
> ...


I might use a leaf blower first before I rake the pile. It's not that thick all over. Still have some thin spots. Most of the thin spots are the ones in the full shade and the ones that has straw and thick cover of peat moss. TBH I think I've overdone the cover on some areas. Most of the area with thick grass are the ones that has thin cover of peat moss. I'll be using a manual reel mower. Gonna make sure it cuts a paper across.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I made a time lapse video of the germination progress. Enjoy!


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Very cool.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I followed your advice @JerseyGreens and @g-man, I mowed at 1.5 inch this morning and it looked even better after the mow. I rake out some of the straw. I hit some of the seedlings but that should be fine. Pulled as much weeds as I can before I mow.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Had a heavy rain last night. This area is my problem ever since I put down the top soil. Good thing the grass is holding on. Can't wait for the grass to thicken up on this area.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Did my third mow today. I'm mowing every 3 days si ce my first mow. I have this yellow spot in some areas.
Could this be just some grass that germinated later than the rest or fungus?

Do I need to put more nitrogen? I just put down .2/M last saturday.

Don't know if you see the difference but it's lighter than the other grass.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Did my third mow today. I'm mowing every 3 days si ce my first mow. I have this yellow spot in some areas.
> Could this be just some grass that germinated later than the rest or fungus?
> 
> Do I need to put more nitrogen? I just put down .2/M last saturday.
> ...


Spoon feed every week.
Don't see the lighter areas in the picture. I see that super dense patch in the middle part. If so, could be seedlings fighting over one another for nutrients causing them all to look lighter.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

@JerseyGreens, How much do you spoonfeed every week? Im trying to follow the renovation guide. I spoon fed at .2lbs/M on 14 DAG. Will be followed on 28 DAG. If it's every week should I go with .1lbs/M?

How is your wet spot doing? Still very thin on mine. I'm thinking of not watering it for a day or two just to let that dry out.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> @JerseyGreens, How much do you spoonfeed every week? Im trying to follow the renovation guide. I spoon fed at .2lbs/M on 14 DAG. Will be followed on 28 DAG. If it's every week should I go with .1lbs/M?
> 
> How is your wet spot doing? Still very thin on mine. I'm thinking of not watering it for a day or two just to let that dry out.


Wet spots are all looking fine. Really helped changing a few heads to those with check valves and an off feature. @Zcape35 did the same I believe with good results. It was easy for me to shut that head off for a few days and let that entire area dry out without sacrificing the rest of the zone.

Spoon feeding is up to you. I feel like an early winter is in our forecast. I feel it in the air and a few local Mets have stated similarly.

With that said, I'll be doing it weekly. It boils down to if you can keep up with the mowing. Keep a close lookout for disease when pushing that much N.

I see no issues with 0.2 lbs N per week.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> > @JerseyGreens, How much do you spoonfeed every week? Im trying to follow the renovation guide. I spoon fed at .2lbs/M on 14 DAG. Will be followed on 28 DAG. If it's every week should I go with .1lbs/M?
> ...


I should have changed those heads before renovation. My wet spot is still so thin. I'll just turn off watering on that zone for now. Alright will do .2lbs/N weekly.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

I got the 5000+ with the on/off feature for like $15 at SiteOne. You can still change it out. Super easy.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> I got the 5000+ with the on/off feature for like $15 at SiteOne. You can still change it out. Super easy.


What brand is that? I should really get the one with on/off feature. I'll look at it later and see if I can do it myself.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > I got the 5000+ with the on/off feature for like $15 at SiteOne. You can still change it out. Super easy.
> ...


Rainbird 5000+ with a 3/4 inlet. More than likely your current head has a 3/4 inlet just double check.

https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/rain-bird-irrigation-lawn-rotor-5004-plpc-sam?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIk-_gsNvo6wIVB6SzCh3Gqw7CEAQYAiABEgJ6g_D_BwE

If so then it's an easy replace.

https://www.centralirrigationsupply.com/

I've gotten sprinkler parts from their piscataway location - they should have them in stock as well. Call beforehand.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> > JerseyGreens said:
> ...


I also need the spray head. The ones in my wet area are spray heads. Is there a spray head with stop valve?


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Thought it was a rotor.

Not sure about the on/off feature on a spray head. Ask in the irrigation sub.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Did my third mow today. I'm mowing every 3 days si ce my first mow. I have this yellow spot in some areas.
> Could this be just some grass that germinated later than the rest or fungus?
> 
> Do I need to put more nitrogen? I just put down .2/M last saturday.
> ...


I have those thicker areas that are lighter in color too. Mainly where a bunch of seeds washed up together. I'm worried they are overcrowded and may be the beginning of disease. Washouts literally just screw up everything.

Does anyone know if these spots can be corrected with fungicides or do they need to be manually thinned out somehow?


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

I had the same, color will even out eventually. I think mine finally evened out after fertilizing and mowing.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

@bf7 @synergy0852, Yes it looks like an overcrowded area where seeds are washed out. I'm doing a weekly spoon feeding as @JerseyGreens suggested. I did .2lbs/M this morning. I will also mow more frequent and water less. I stepped down my watering to just once every day.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

@synergy0852 that is great news, thanks!

I will go back to worrying about the thin areas now :fool:

@shadowlawnjutsu I need to keep up the frequent watering just a tad longer due to my re-seed. In about a week or so I will cut down the watering and start fert.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Close up shots I got today. The lawn looks just about the same in the past few days. But the tillers are improving.





My daughter has been asking me for a swing long before I started the reno. Good luck to those babies underneath it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That's some good looking quackgrass. Congrats!

I'm just kidding.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

g-man said:


> That's some good looking quackgrass. Congrats!
> 
> I'm just kidding.


Thanks @g-man! You're awesome! I actually started this with very little knowledge thanks to your reno guide and this forum.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

It's been 1 month from seed down and it's been 28 days since I threw down Heritage G. I sprayed propi today.


----------



## OnTheLawn (Jul 23, 2020)

Looking great sir. It's a real lawn! All those thinner areas are going to fill in eventually. Come spring you're gonna be in great shape.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

OnTheLawn said:


> Looking great sir. It's a real lawn! All those thinner areas are going to fill in eventually. Come spring you're gonna be in great shape.


We will all have a better lawn in spring. This renovation is a roller coaster ride. I hope we get a few more warm weather before it really freezes.


----------



## OnTheLawn (Jul 23, 2020)

It's crazy how quickly it cooled off here, but my buddy who owns a garden center called it. He's always looking at weather patterns and year over year and said we were gonna hot fall and winter early this year. The hot spells we had were hotter than last years, but didn't last nearly as long and were less frequent.

But as it always does, we should get some warmer days towards the end of September here in NJ. We should be back into the high 70s in a couple weeks and then a steady decline to the low 70s come Halloween.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Disease alert! Just saw it this morning. I sprayed propi 2 days ago. Should I go ahead and put down azoxy? I'm cycling the two. The last time I spread azoxy was 29 days ago. I thought it should be good for 14-28 days. So I went with 28 days before spraying propi.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Yes get Azoxy down...I just posted a similar picture.

Weird weather.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Yes get Azoxy down...I just posted a similar picture.
> 
> Weird weather.


Quick question, what's your interval of applying azoxy/propi? You think waiting 28 days, like I did is too long to put down the next fungicide?

Regarding the application of azoxy, I should be applying the curative rate now right?


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > Yes get Azoxy down...I just posted a similar picture.
> ...


Let others chime in - just got thrown a curveball on my journal where it may not have been fungus.

I waited 20+ days on my Azoxy app too...probably too long. I'm moving to 14 day intervals but keeping on at preventative rates. Let's others jump in today first.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

I can't tell you whether or not that is truly fungus but I would definitely put down the azoxy anyway. You are outside the 28 day window so you are good to go. I believe it is ok to have a propi app in between azoxy apps - I did it.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Still thinking if I will put down Azoxy today. I already watered the lawn this morning. Putting down Azoxy will require me to water more and there's a rain forecast tonight. I guess I'll just do it tomorrow first thing in the morning.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Just checked, my leftover heritage G is not enough. I'm heading out to get some disease ex.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

If you think it's truly a foliar fungus issue now can you spray something? A few spots in NJ will have liquid Azoxy and Propi. Levitts. SiteOne.

My advice is to spray instead of granules now.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> If you think it's truly a foliar fungus issue now can you spray something? A few spots in NJ will have liquid Azoxy and Propi. Levitts. SiteOne.
> 
> My advice is to spray instead of granules now.


Got it! I'll look around later after work. Will spray tomorrow. I mowed today and see that there's yellowing all over. It's now visible looking from a far but when you look at it closely it's there. Never notice it yesterday when I look around the lawn.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > If you think it's truly a foliar fungus issue now can you spray something? A few spots in NJ will have liquid Azoxy and Propi. Levitts. SiteOne.
> ...


I take that back looking closely it's not the grass but grass clippings are yellowing. I'm panicking!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Didn't make it to those stores @JerseyGreens, I just ordered online and grabbed a bag of disease ex for tomorrow.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Ok then you can use liquid in 14 days. Bag your clippings next mow.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Ok then you can use liquid in 14 days. Bag your clippings next mow.


I usually bag my clippings but a manual reel mower doesn't usually catch all the clipping in the tray.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Now all we can do is cut the watering. Sit back and watch what happens. I think we will be fine!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> > JerseyGreens said:
> ...


Haha I did the same thing today.

I'm looking so hard for brown spots that I keep thinking the spots of dried up peat from afar are disease.

The paranoia is real.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Ok, quick update:

28 DAG

Applied Azoxy
Applied 0.2lbs/M Nitrogen
Sprayed Tenacity (no surfactant)
Water 1/4 inch





Here are some slow areas:





Here's the wet and shade area. 24 hours without water and still wet.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Having some yellowing in the grass. This area is not a dense area that had a washout. Could this be a result of tenacity?


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Your update pictures look great! Ready to be lush in the Spring.

Don't see much yellowing in that picture. Looks normal to me. Is that the wet area?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Your update pictures look great! Ready to be lush in the Spring.
> 
> Don't see much yellowing in that picture. Looks normal to me. Is that the wet area?


This is not the wet area. If you zoom in the photo you'll see some yellow grass underneath the green ones. This is also visible from afar when you can see how green the grass around it.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

As long as the yellowing doesn't get any worse, I think you should be ok. That grass looks fairly mature and should be able to handle the Tenacity. Assuming you posted one of the relatively bad areas in your yard, and it doesn't look THAT bad to me. Monitor and take daily pics of that same spot.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I spoon fed 0.2lbs/M of N today. The yellowing of the grass is still noticeable but I also see some green up all around. I see some bare spots filling in too.

9/10


9/26


10/6


9/12


9/26


10/6


9/12


9/26


10/6



9/7


9/26


10/6


----------



## OnTheLawn (Jul 23, 2020)

Looking great sir! Filling in very nicely and come spring that's going to be one hell of a lawn.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

You did an incredible job with those slopes sir. Bravo!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks reno buddies! Next spring we're all gonna have a great looking lawn.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Update for 9/27:
Mow at 1.5 inch
Sprayed Iron


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Looks great man. Are you still seeing any damage from Tenacity or has it recovered?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Looks great man. Are you still seeing any damage from Tenacity or has it recovered?


Seeing very little. Feel like it has recovered about 80%. There's a spot where I see dead grass blades. Don't know if it's from tenacity or fungus infection. But it's not spreading it's isolated in one spot and looks like it's recovering as well. It's about the size of my palm.



Yesterday I sprayed liquid iron (Alpha Chemicals) at 3 ounce/M but didn't mix AMS since I just fertilized on saturday. Today it looks a lot better.



That's where the brown spot is.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

That's good. If it's just that one spot, I doubt it was Tenacity unless it was overapplied there.

Going back and forth on Tenacity. Before I was almost at a hard no. But it appears the damage is only temporary and I'm getting more weeds. Some are scary looking grasses that I can't rule out as harmless. I'm starting to change my tune @JerseyGreens


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

bf7 said:


> That's good. If it's just that one spot, I doubt it was Tenacity unless it was overapplied there.
> 
> Going back and forth on Tenacity. Before I was almost at a hard no. But it appears the damage is only temporary and I'm getting more weeds. Some are scary looking grasses that I can't rule out as harmless. I'm starting to change my tune @JerseyGreens


That makes two of us. My lawn is starting to get a backbone might have no issues putting tenacity on it. At a minimum it would highlight some of the craziest offenders!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> > That's good. If it's just that one spot, I doubt it was Tenacity unless it was overapplied there.
> ...


Yeah, not a ton of real little babies to worry about anymore. I might wait another week and pull the trigger. I would be at 36 DAG in a week.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

The color in your backyard is popping right now @shadowlawnjutsu

We fought hot weather at the start of our Reno's but we are experiencing absolutely perfect weather right now


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> The color in your backyard is popping right now @shadowlawnjutsu
> 
> We fought hot weather at the start of our Reno's but we are experiencing absolutely perfect weather right now


The back yard only gets just a few hours of su shine in the morning and during sunset. Compared to the front that gets full sun.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > bf7 said:
> ...


I can tell that tenacity didn't do much harm. Looks like most of my grass recovered from it. But the yellowing the first few days made me anxious.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Thanks for the update @shadowlawnjutsu


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Update (9/30): mowed at 1.125 inch. I lowered my mower a notch down. This is the lowest my manual reel mower can go and I'll probably stick to this height until winter.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Update (10/03):
- 0.2 lbs/M AMS
- 0.08 ounce/M T-NEX PGR


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Here's an update on my reno. There's no more yellowing in the grass blades. I think the weather plus the N is pushing it. I'm watering just twice a week at 1/4inch. I'm mowing every 2 days at 1.125 inch and spoon feeding 0.2 lbs/M of N every week.





First edging


This is the wet and shaded area. 


This is the biggest bare spot I have. It's starting to fill in. I think that big root is competing with the grass. 


Seedlings are still coming out. Maybe from the last seed I threw down. I didn't water like crazy after the last seed down. Maybe that's why it's coming out late.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

@shadowlawnjutsu - wow, game-set-match.

The smell of success from fresh cut grass in the air today!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

@JerseyGreens, It was really a roller coaster ride when you're doing a reno. I'm glad we're almost the finish line!


----------



## OnTheLawn (Jul 23, 2020)

Dang dude! This is looking incredible. Reno season was definitely a bumpy one, but we all seemed to make it through. Looking great and by Halloween this lawn will be looking mint.

My second tenacity app is coming up. Preparing mentally for the kick back on the TTTF haha.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

OnTheLawn said:


> Dang dude! This is looking incredible. Reno season was definitely a bumpy one, but we all seemed to make it through. Looking great and by Halloween this lawn will be looking mint.
> 
> My second tenacity app is coming up. Preparing mentally for the kick back on the TTTF haha.


I should have posted this on my update. But I still have some tenacity burns up to now. It's not yellow but it's white.



This one seems to have recovered from the burn but you can still see some white leaves.


Didn't mean to scare you off tenacity. I would still do a second app but be careful. Mind that I didn't spray at full rate but got a wide spread of yellowing in the lawn and still have some burn until now.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I get a lot of these dirt on top of the grass. It looks like something is digging the soil up. The one on the top looks like worm casting but the other two at the bottom, I'm not sure. Any clue?


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I'd second your worm casting hypothesis.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

OnTheLawn said:


> Dang dude! This is looking incredible. Reno season was definitely a bumpy one, but we all seemed to make it through. Looking great and by Halloween this lawn will be looking mint.
> 
> My second tenacity app is coming up. Preparing mentally for the kick back on the TTTF haha.


I'm actually thinking of a third app of tenacity. My 2nd tenacity app was on 9/18, it'll be worn out by 10/18 and my Prodiamine app will be at 60DAG, which is on 10/27. I don't want to give the winter weeds a window to germinate. So it's either a third app of tenacity or earlier app of Prodiamine. @g-man, what would you recommend?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Lust4Lawn said:


> I'd second your worm casting hypothesis.


Probably just a worm casting, which is good, I think.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Just prodiamine would be fine.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

g-man said:


> Just prodiamine would be fine.


Thanks! Should I wait for the 60DAG (10/27) or I can Apply it earlier?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Just wait.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

g-man said:


> Just wait.


 :thumbup:


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Spread Azoxy at preventative rate
Spread Carbon X @2.4 lbs/M of N


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Spread Azoxy at preventative rate
> Spread Carbon X @2.4 lbs/M of N


Bring on the CX! I've absolutely loved using it on my Reno. Just twice but still I think it played a huge role the past few weeks.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> > Spread Azoxy at preventative rate
> ...


This is the first time my lawn will have CarbonX. I hope it makes a big difference. I'm still not satisfied on the color of my lawn right now.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

BlueBank is notoriously known for not showing deep green for some time. Look over @KoopHawk lawn. Finally getting that dark green.

It will be good next year!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Fresh cut! Broke the 1/3 rule in the middle of the afternoon. Carbon X definitely improved the overall look.





Still have some light green colors in some areas.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Another happy CX reno! I see it getting darker!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

This looks plenty dark to me! What height are you cutting at?


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Just want to add be careful with using the CX stuff later into the fall...

Overapplying Phos when it's not necessary can lead to snow mold -- I know it's been awhile since we've had a snowy winter but just wanted to share.

I stopped using CX now - actually just used it twice for feedings.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> This looks plenty dark to me! What height are you cutting at?


I cut at 1.125. The lowest my manual mower can go.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Just want to add be careful with using the CX stuff later into the fall...
> 
> Overapplying Phos when it's not necessary can lead to snow mold -- I know it's been awhile since we've had a snowy winter but just wanted to share.
> 
> I stopped using CX now - actually just used it twice for feedings.


I'll do one more app this weekend and then that's it! I'll use foliar AMS after that until the end of the month.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > Just want to add be careful with using the CX stuff later into the fall...
> ...


Nice! Do you water it in immediately after?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I did, I was supposed to leave it overnight but @g-man recommends to water it. So I watered it the moment I received @g-man's reply. That's about 4 hours after spraying.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=338046#p338046


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

This is looking great!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Lust4Lawn said:


> This is looking great!


Thanks! I think the coverage is good enough but still have some light green grass though. Almost at the finish line of this reno.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Today, I sprayed propi and spread 0.35 lbs/M of Carbon X.

Remember this fungus damage?


It has recovered already.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Excellent recovery my friend. Most of my seedlings that get disease I end up losing.

Luckily I think fungus won't be a big problem anymore for me this season. The poa a is causing major headaches now.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Today, I sprayed propi and spread 0.35 lbs/M of Carbon X.
> 
> Remember this fungus damage?
> 
> ...


Awesome before and after.

Making me think about opening up my XGRN bag...I know I won't finish the whole thing and its going to stink up the garage all winter!!!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Excellent recovery my friend. Most of my seedlings that get disease I end up losing.
> 
> Luckily I think fungus won't be a big problem anymore for me this season. The poa a is causing major headaches now.


I know right, I'm just waiting for all the bare spot to fill in then I'll post the photos. KBG is amazing! I know this might not probably be rhizome filling in. Just imagine how it will fix a bare spot when rhizomes starts to grow.

How bad is the poa?


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Several ugly patches here and there. I feel like it's everywhere though but just not easy to see yet. Up close I can see a ton of lighter blades sticking out.

Might try poa constrictor and pair with my prodiamine app. Apparently it can be used 8 weeks after germ.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Several ugly patches here and there. I feel like it's everywhere though but just not easy to see yet. Up close I can see a ton of lighter blades sticking out.
> 
> Might try poa constrictor and pair with my prodiamine app. Apparently it can be used 8 weeks after germ.


Are you sure it's Poa? It could just be some young KBG. I also have some light green spots in my lawn. Not sure if these are poa. Does it look like something like this?



Here's a close up


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Pull some of them out. Find the base of the weed and pry it out using a screwdriver.

90% of my weeds are the below which were positively identified as poa a. They fool you sometimes because they have dark green leaves too. You think you're pulling out KBG but you're not.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

@bf7 Nice harvest you have there..... Unfortunately.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Lust4Lawn said:


> @bf7 Nice harvest you have there..... Unfortunately.


Lol yup cream of the crop for sure!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Pull some of them out. Find the base of the weed and pry it out using a screwdriver.
> 
> 90% of my weeds are the below which were positively identified as poa a. They fool you sometimes because they have dark green leaves too. You think you're pulling out KBG but you're not.


Look at those seed heads! I thought it only show up in spring. It's really hard to tell if it's poa they look like bluegrass except the the crown is a bit flat like crabgrass. I'll try to dig one later and take a picture.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

Another tell tale sign is those wrinkled blades. That's what I look for, the seeds aren't always present but that's a dead giveaway this time of year.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> > Pull some of them out. Find the base of the weed and pry it out using a screwdriver.
> ...


Based on your pics and the flat crown you are describing, my guess is you have poa a too. But definitely take some pics after you pull it. @synergy0852 helped to confirm mine. Seed heads, boat shaped wrinkled blades, flat branching crown, and shallow roots all point that direction. KBG should have deeper roots and take more effort to pull out.

Anywhere I see a light patch like the one in your pic, I am just yanking everything out of there and moving in plugs from my dense KBG areas.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

This one looks like Poa. What do you think?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

And this too..


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Yes I agree. Looks like poa a. Try to get them out.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I'll spot spray with tenacity.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I changed my mind, I'll just let it be for this season. On 10/27 I'll spray prodiamine and anything that grows this season, I'll kill it next spring. I'm really bad at identifying poa annua.

Next spring I'll be on time with pre emergent and will try to spot treat Poa. Is there a post emergent that can kill Poa that is safe for KBG? Will tenacity work to kill poa annua?


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

Tenacity bleaches it making it easier to identify but in my experience won't do much to kill it, more like just make it angry. Ethofumesate can be used but the application is critical for kbg, a little easier with rye and tttf from what I've read. Ethofumesate is both a pre and post and with two apps they say it works quite well at selectively eliminating the poa annua.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> I changed my mind, I'll just let it be for this season. On 10/27 I'll spray prodiamine and anything that grows this season, I'll kill it next spring. I'm really bad at identifying poa annua.
> 
> Next spring I'll be on time with pre emergent and will try to spot treat Poa. Is there a post emergent that can kill Poa that is safe for KBG? Will tenacity work to kill poa annua?


Multiple tenacity apps can definitely kill Poa. I have to find the journal but someone did weekly tenacity apps at a low low rate and it wiped it all clean that spring.

Since you will be using a PGR - look into aneuw.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=17032&start=20


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

I ordered a jug of the chemical that Synergy mentioned. The brand name is called poa constrictor and it's pricey. I'm not sure if I'm going to use it this year. It works better applied in Aug or Sept when soil temps are warmer and the KBG needs to be at minimum 8 weeks old. I think it's more dangerous for KBG relative to fescue or PRG because KBG is more genetically similar to poa a.

Last weekend (9 days ago) I spot sprayed Tenacity all the weeds I could see. The poa a is bleaching like crazy now but I don't think it's dead. As of now my plan is to hand pull, prodiamine in a week or two, and reassess in the spring whether the poa constrictor is necessary.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

@JerseyGreens, The TS has a TTTF lawn. He might be using TTTF rate that's why it damaged the poa that bad.

@bf7, Poa constrictor looks promising. But for spring, I'll go with the safer route which is to apply small dose of tenacity weekly.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Found it.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=16956


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Found it.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=16956


Exactly what I have in mind. If that didn't work, poa constructor in the fall.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

:thumbup:


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Applied 0.185 ounce/1000 sqft of Prodiamine. That's a total of 0.55 ounce on my 3000 sqft lawn. I also added tenacity in the tank. I sprayed tonight and will water it 1/2 inch tomorrow morning.

This renovation has come to an end and I'm very happy so far with all the progress.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Applied 0.185 ounce/1000 sqft of Prodiamine. That's a total of 0.55 ounce on my 3000 sqft lawn. I also added tenacity in the tank. I sprayed tonight and will water it 1/2 inch tomorrow morning.
> 
> This renovation has come to an end and I'm very happy so far with all the progress.


Will check up in April. Nice reno-ing with you this Fall!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> > Applied 0.185 ounce/1000 sqft of Prodiamine. That's a total of 0.55 ounce on my 3000 sqft lawn. I also added tenacity in the tank. I sprayed tonight and will water it 1/2 inch tomorrow morning.
> ...


Thanks @JerseyGreens! Excited for the spring. Just want to skip the winter!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

This is depressing lol. Have a good winter man. Can't wait to see all of our lawns later


----------



## OnTheLawn (Jul 23, 2020)

So bittersweet, but a job well done. All you KBGers are gonna be rocking and rolling once the grass wakes up in spring. So pumped for y'all and a bit jealous, but I do have my 200 sq far of Mazama haha.

Looking forward to your 2021 journal.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

I will say...that this man has the absolute craziest slopes out of the 2020 Reno club and he nailed it.

Props on that!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks for all the kind words. Special thanks to @g-man for the reno guide and all the tips he's given us. This reno will not be successful without his wisdom.

Sprinklers will be winterized next week and I already stored all my lawn equipments.

To end this, I'll just post my latest pics from last week. This is probably the peak of my lawn.









See you all next spring!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is looking great. Hills are a special kind of risk in a reno. I had a successful strategy. Your density looks very good going into winter.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

How's the Tenacity app impacting the lawn? Is it just lighting up weeds or is the KBG turning white too?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> How's the Tenacity app impacting the lawn? Is it just lighting up weeds or is the KBG turning white too?


Did not see any white leaf blades yet. Maybe because I didn't use surfactant. But I left it overnight before I water it down in the morning. I'll upload pictures later.

I wonder if the ones I saw could be some KBG that's not mature enough. Will wait until a week and see if it whitens. Will probably spot spray if I see some serious whitening.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

It lightens a bit compred to yesterday. Probably on thursday, a week after spraying tenacity, it should be whiter. I might try to spot spray then to kill off the Poa A.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> It lightens a bit compred to yesterday. Probably on thursday, a week after spraying tenacity, it should be whiter. I might try to spot spray then to kill off the Poa A.


Following this closely. Please update later in the week if you are able. I'm still debating whether to add Tenacity to the prodiamine mix this weekend.

Looks like you have a decent amount of poa a in there. My fear with a Tenacity app this late in the year is bleaching the KBG and it says that way all winter. That being said, if it helps kill off some poa, that's a tradeoff I'll take.

After mowing lower, I'm noticing a lot of blades with rough / light green stems. I feel like the weeds are very widespread and it's going to blow up in the spring.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Holy smokes I need to take a closer look at my lawn - I'm seriously not looking for anything like this closely.

We got some growing days left guys...if you need to smoke this stuff with Tenacity do it without looking back.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I'd rather deal with the poa now than to let it spread in the spring. I'll take a photo at the end of the week and I'll probably smoke it with another round of tenacity but with surfactant. That's probably my last shot for season then in spring, I'll be up to date with the preM plus tenacity once it starts to green up. Probably spoon feed with tenacity.

On the other hand, one thing I'm worried about is that I might be hitting it hard with tenacity not knowing it just might be a young KBG. What I notice is that they never have the flat crown and it stands the same as the other KBG it's just lighter. It's not even lime green. Just a lighter shade of green.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> I'd rather deal with the poa now than to let it spread in the spring. I'll take a photo at the end of the week and I'll probably smoke it with another round of tenacity but with surfactant. That's probably my last shot for season then in spring, I'll be up to date with the preM plus tenacity once it starts to green up. Probably spoon feed with tenacity.
> 
> On the other hand, one thing I'm worried about is that I might be hitting it hard with tenacity not knowing it just might be a young KBG. What I notice is that they never have the flat crown and it stands the same as the other KBG it's just lighter. It's not even lime green. Just a lighter shade of green.


Can you take closer pictures? Post it in the cool season weed ID thread as well.

Maybe it is one of the cultivars.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather deal with the poa now than to let it spread in the spring. I'll take a photo at the end of the week and I'll probably smoke it with another round of tenacity but with surfactant. That's probably my last shot for season then in spring, I'll be up to date with the preM plus tenacity once it starts to green up. Probably spoon feed with tenacity.
> ...


Good idea!


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Did you use NIS with the Tenacity? I did not use NIS and at 4oz/acre rate had no whitening of the Bluebank.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Lust4Lawn said:


> Did you use NIS with the Tenacity? I did not use NIS and at 4oz/acre rate had no whitening of the Bluebank.


No NIS but left it overnight before watering.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

I'm considering starting the Tenacity spoon feed now. I was thinking of hitting the whole lawn with 3 separate apps of the half rate (2 oz/acre), each app spaced about 10 days apart so the process is wrapped up around Thanksgiving. What do you think?


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

OK so I just went to blow off the wet leaves from the lawn before 2 inches of rain incoming tomorrow and...I see them now. Guess they waited to pop out on me but I have some kind of Poa coming through heavy now.

Would love to hear some of the more experienced members jump in here - do we just call it quits and tackle it in the Spring?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> I'm considering starting the Tenacity spoon feed now. I was thinking of hitting the whole lawn with 3 separate apps of the half rate (2 oz/acre), each app spaced about 10 days apart so the process is wrapped up around Thanksgiving. What do you think?


Sounds like a good plan! Are you adding NIS?

I'll do a half rate of tenacity w/ NIS on Saturday. I'm seeing more whiting now than the past few days. So hopefully it kills all the poa. I saw a picture from last year and my lawn still looks healthy on nov 23. That means it will still have more time to recover. That will be my last app for the season.

Is adding AMS to tenacity a good idea?


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Yes I am planning on using surfactant to help with the tenacity post-em effect. Even though prodiamine is a soil based app, I'm reading it's ok to use surfactant with it. My mix will be 2 oz/acre tenacity + 3 month rate prodiamine + NIS.

Actually thinking of running out now and putting it down. I'm at 59 DAG. Supposed to rain like crazy starting overnight and get cold over the weekend. Don't want to be spraying on frozen ground.

Sorry can't help with your N + tenacity question. I couldn't find anything on the Tenacity label about it.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

@shadowlawnjutsu it's always a great idea to add AMS or a nitrogen source to your post emergent herbicide sprays. It aids in the uptake of the chemical as it takes in the nitrogen. You will find this across the ag world for many different crops.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

@synergy0852, thanks! I'll do this on my next app!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> OK so I just went to blow off the wet leaves from the lawn before 2 inches of rain incoming tomorrow and...I see them now. Guess they waited to pop out on me but I have some kind of Poa coming through heavy now.
> 
> Would love to hear some of the more experienced members jump in here - do we just call it quits and tackle it in the Spring?


I wouldn't hesitate to put down some tenacity. I'm finding they are pretty much everywhere in my front yard now. Ironically, for me they tend to show up where the grass is most dense, making them basically impossible to hand pull. They may have been there a while and you are just noticing now because your KBG is getting darker. It all looked the same until now.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Tomorrow is my 1 week mark after putting down tenacity (3rd application for this reno) at recommended rate without NIS. The whiting is now more visible. It looks wide spread now compared to my second app. I wonder if I should do a fourth app this coming Saturday.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Tomorrow is my 1 week mark after putting down tenacity (3rd application for this reno) at recommended rate without NIS. The whiting is now more visible. It looks wide spread now compared to my second app. I wonder if I should do a fourth app this coming Saturday.


If I were you, I would wait another week before doing another repeat app. At the 4-8 oz/acre rate, the label suggests doing a repeat app at 2 to 3 weeks. You might be ok doing another app at a lower rate this weekend, but I wouldn't chance it with young grass. That's just me...I'm spacing out every 1-1.5 weeks since I'm only doing 2 oz/acre each time.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow is my 1 week mark after putting down tenacity (3rd application for this reno) at recommended rate without NIS. The whiting is now more visible. It looks wide spread now compared to my second app. I wonder if I should do a fourth app this coming Saturday.
> ...


Ok I'd wait another week. I don't want to rush it especially now that I'm seeing the effect. Thanks!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

This is it guys, it's over!


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Yep. Did you get your prodiamine down or did you decide to skip.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Lust4Lawn said:


> Yep. Did you get your prodiamine down or did you decide to skip.


I did my prodiamine + tenacity on 10/22.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> This is it guys, it's over!


Looks pretty!

I actually hope we have a very snowy winter. Yes, there is risk for snow mold but it can put a serious dent in the overall weed population of a lawn.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Looks pretty!
> 
> I actually hope we have a very snowy winter. Yes, there is risk for snow mold but it can put a serious dent in the overall weed population of a lawn.


I agree. I will not put more tenacity and will let winter take over. Will take care of the weeds next spring.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Nice! I'm supposed to get around an inch of snow on Sunday night but then a whole week in the upper 60s. Not calling it quits yet!


----------



## OnTheLawn (Jul 23, 2020)

Crazy, I'm only a couple hours south of you and no snow in the forecast. Insane how not even a couple hundred miles could see such a difference in weather. It's definitely cold (high of 46° today), but should be warming back up into the 60s in a couple days. I'll be making my "winterizer" app middle of next week.

Great job on this renovation sir. All of those slopes... that was a lot to manage and contend with and you did it KBG! Well done. Come spring this lawn is going to wake up with force.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks, @OnTheLawn! I'm excited for spring. Can't wait to see how all of these hard work turn out.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Happy halloween!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Today I applied azoxy and 0.2 lbs/M of Carbon X.

Latest Photo from wyze




Here's here's an update on the tenacity. The whiting is now very visible.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Today I applied azoxy and 0.2 lbs/M of Carbon X.
> 
> Latest Photo from wyze
> 
> ...


Is it killing any poa?

I'm not seeing any whiting yet from my 2 oz / acre app 8 days ago. Not sure if the rate is too low or I haven't waited long enough. I know the weeds are there.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> > Today I applied azoxy and 0.2 lbs/M of Carbon X.
> ...


I could see some whiting but not a total kill. It's already been 2 weeks since I sprayed. I haven't seen anything toasted.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

This is my last mow all leaves are out and ready for winter.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Looking dapper! Each time I mow I worry it will be my last. I'm going til there ain't no clippings in the catcher!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Looking dapper! Each time I mow I worry it will be my last. I'm going til there ain't no clippings in the catcher!


I got less clipping on that mow. It'll probably be the last one. We'll see


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Update on Poa Annua:

Few weeks before the snow, I've been spot spraying with tenacity the poa annua in my backyard I think I did it for 3 weeks in a row. Then the snow came and it didn't melt for about a week.

Looks like most of the Poa Annua died during the snow.

Those brown spots used to be where the Poa Annua are.

On this first picture you can see a Poa that survived. But all around are spots where it died. 






By the way, it's amazing that my lawn is still green after the snow.


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

That's great news about the poa annua dying off! The grass looks great.
How did you go about spot spraying? I mean do you mix one hand can of tenacity solution that lasts you a few weeks? Or do you mix a fresh solution each time you spray? What about dilution rate? (Hope you don't mind the questions! I have poa annua that I was planning on spraying with tenacity in spring.)


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Mark B said:


> That's great news about the poa annua dying off! The grass looks great.
> How did you go about spot spraying? I mean do you mix one hand can of tenacity solution that lasts you a few weeks? Or do you mix a fresh solution each time you spray? What about dilution rate? (Hope you don't mind the questions! I have poa annua that I was planning on spraying with tenacity in spring.)


I have like a gallon of leftover with the usual rate using the syringe. I'm just trying to finish up what's left. I have a different plan for spring. I'll do a blanket spray and then spot spray with lower rate whatever turns white.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Christmas season is over, we removed the decorations and mow the lawn to clean up some dried leaves.





This corner looks the worst because here is where the snow piles up.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Looking good! That corner should recover ok. If you think it's salt damage from the snow, gypsum can help it some.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

@Chris LI I'll wait till spring if it recovers then I'll try gypsum.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> @Chris LI I'll wait till spring if it recovers then I'll try gypsum.


Gypsum really needs to be used before the grass burns from salt damage...as soon as the ground fully thaws out and the threat of more salt being applied is pretty much past.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Didn't see your mow documented...as I mentioned in the other Jersey guy's thread. But I think you have the record.

Edit: Jan 9th? I guess you have the record by a week or so...


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Green said:


> Didn't see your mow documented...as I mentioned in the other Jersey guy's thread. But I think you have the record.
> 
> Edit: Jan 9th? I guess you have the record by a week or so...


That's mostly to just sweep some dried leaves. There's a part of the lawn that has grown tall during the time that the decorations are out.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't see your mow documented...as I mentioned in the other Jersey guy's thread. But I think you have the record.
> ...


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm curious, did that corner bounce back at all after the rain we had last week?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Chris LI said:


> I'm curious, did that corner bounce back at all after the rain we had last week?


It did not bounce back.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Here are some photos after the snow has melted. The front yard looks worst compared to the backyard (north facing).

Front/Side








Back





I also have a lot of grass matted down and looks like snow mold (not sure).


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Backyard looks incredible! Perhaps the snow and surrounding trees and buildings helped to insulate it from the cold.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

@bf7 yes it was covered with snow. And snow at the back melts last because it's shaded. Probably that's why it has fewer burns.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Honestly this looks 10x better than mine and I've been told mine is normal.

I guess when we all catch up in a month things will look a lot better!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

No more snow today, still thinking when I should start my pre-em. Still haven't seen some yellow bushes around yet.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Looking great!!

Not sure when to do Pre-M. It's a tossup. Temps will be cooler again next week.

Maybe I'll do it in the next 10-14 days at half dose.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

https://gddtracker.msu.edu/?model=7&offset=0&zip=08609


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks @g-man!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Just did the soil test.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

*2021 Lawn care starts now *





Lawn care starts now! Got my soil test and my macros are on the higher side. Probably because of the starter fert and carbon x I applied last year. My soil ph is almost borderline acidic. For the past couple of years my soil ph is almost on the higher border. Only after the renovation that my soil ph went down. Could that be because of the peat moss and AMS? For this season I won't be spraying AMS. I'm not planning to put down lime or anything to adjust the ph. I'll take action on the next soil test if needed, probably on the fall.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Might not need to spoon feed much based on that soil report - your soil and lawn is ready to rock and roll!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Might not need to spoon feed much based on that soil report - your soil and lawn is ready to rock and roll!


Yup, I agree. I'll just wait for the spring and see if some areas are left behind.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Good results. So you used AMS for your N source last year? What will you use this year?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Good results. So you used AMS for your N source last year? What will you use this year?


I used AMS and carbon x for spoonfeeding last year. This year I will probably use my left over carbon x since N and K easily gets depleted overtime. It should be enough maybe for a couple of spoon feeding. I'll stay away from fert with P and AMS because my ph level is at the borderline.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Last night I painted my lawn blue with 3 months rate of Prodiamine and half rate of Tenacity.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

@shadowlawnjutsu My soil test also came back with all macros/micros being on the high side. What are you planning on using as fert this season? Are you 100% liquid or do you do some granular apps as well? I'm looking at Lesco 18-0-3 +2% and spoon feeding .50#/N every 2-3 weeks and then throwing some Milo down at bag rate/interval - target is 5#/N this year, maybe more. First fert app is still about a month or two away. Thoughts?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

@ColeLawn, No plans of putting a lot of fert. I still have left over carbon x from last year maybe that should be enough for a couple of spoon feeding but that might be towards the end of the season. I won't use AMS this season because of my soil's ph level.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

AMS doesn't move the needle all that much to the acidic side. Meaning that the small #s per N put down via AMS should bring you down too much.

At 5.87pH I'd recommend at least some lime be applied this Spring. You are right on the edge there.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

@JerseyGreens, I know it's really on the edge. I might pull another soil test before I apply lime. Maybe in a month or two..

We have hard water here does that cause ph level to move? I had a high ph on my last two soil test before the reno. I'm sure the peat moss played a role in decreasing the ph level.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> @JerseyGreens, I know it's really on the edge. I might pull another soil test before I apply lime. Maybe in a month or two..
> 
> We have hard water here does that cause ph level to move? I had a high ph on my last two soil test before the reno. I'm sure the peat moss played a role in decreasing the ph level.


Hard water could have some impact but if your water is 8.0 lets say it would take a long time to move your soil composition to the basic side.

I'd recommend checking out WayPoint Analytical out of Memphis, TN for your next soil test. Many LOTM winners and knowledgeable enthusiasts on these boards use them as they are tried and trusted. You want to order the S3M. Just an idea!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

@JerseyGreens I'll definitely try waypoint analytical on my next soil test. Thanks!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

ColeLawn said:


> @shadowlawnjutsu My soil test also came back with all macros/micros being on the high side. What are you planning on using as fert this season? Are you 100% liquid or do you do some granular apps as well? I'm looking at Lesco 18-0-3 +2% and spoon feeding .50#/N every 2-3 weeks and then throwing some Milo down at bag rate/interval - target is 5#/N this year, maybe more. First fert app is still about a month or two away. Thoughts?


Urea is cheap and great if you guys want to avoid P and K or are worried about AMS lowering ph. If you can find it.

I definitely wouldn't let other factors impact how much N you give the young grass. Make sure it is well fed.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

@bf7 I have been looking at the 30-0-0 but it doesn't contain any Fe. Maybe put down some FEature in addition to the 30-0-0? Also looking at CoRon 28-0-0 but it's currently sold out.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

ColeLawn said:


> @bf7 I have been looking at the 30-0-0 but it doesn't contain any Fe. Maybe put down some FEature in addition to the 30-0-0? Also looking at CoRon 28-0-0 but it's currently sold out.


Sorry if I missed this, but did your soil test show low iron levels? My soil has naturally high iron, so I have never added any to it myself. From what I've seen, there are several products out there that contain iron, both liquid and granular. I think you would be good using the 30-0-0 in addition to any of those products. Just search for iron on domyown or one of those sites.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

@bf7 It didn't say, specifically. My test just showed my mod. morgan ppm at 2.1 for Fe., and when compared to other more user-friendly soil tests posted around this site, that is low. Normal range is ~4-11, from what I am seeing. So adding some Fe shouldn't _hurt_, at least. Only recommendation was no P, K or lime needed and just follow a normal N schedule (which to me means throw 'er down, of course :bandit.

I'm holding off on buying any fert for now until I can figure out a plan. I kind of like the idea of 30-0-0 + FEature. Maybe I will consult with the FEature guru. He's local, afterall... I also have been thinking about something like 28-0-0 spoon feedings + 4x Milo apps for the Fe. Regardless, not throwing good money after bad until I can come up with a plan. Thank you for all of your advice, help, and recommendations so far, and I apologize for hijacking this thread.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

ColeLawn said:


> @bf7 It didn't say, specifically. My test just showed my mod. morgan ppm at 2.1 for Fe., and when compared to other more user-friendly soil tests posted around this site, that is low. Normal range is ~4-11, from what I am seeing. So adding some Fe shouldn't _hurt_, at least. Only recommendation was no P, K or lime needed and just follow a normal N schedule (which to me means throw 'er down, of course :bandit.
> 
> I'm holding off on buying any fert for now until I can figure out a plan. I kind of like the idea of 30-0-0 + FEature. Maybe I will consult with the FEature guru. He's local, afterall... I also have been thinking about something like 28-0-0 spoon feedings + 4x Milo apps for the Fe. Regardless, not throwing good money after bad until I can come up with a plan. Thank you for all of your advice, help, and recommendations so far, and I apologize for hijacking this thread.


No problem, I also benefit from those info. I'm no expert. I only try what everyone here recommends.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

It's getting greener.

3/12 Top
3/26 Bottom


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I realized I need to create a new thread for my 2021 lawn journal, so I created one.


----------

